# Salousi Biting Each Other!!?



## Kevin24 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have one dom. male and 5 yellow females in my established tank.

The problem is about 3 of the 5 females look like their being beat up slowly. I have lots of plants and caves n tunnels and stuff for them to hide. I added more hiding spaces a few days ago so maybe they stopped.

The 3 or so females have pale marks near the top of their bodies, near the front of the top fin mostly. It honestly looks like the other fish have been biting off the scales! I've seen one female in action, basically spinning in circles with the other female trying to get its side.

Im 80% sure it's because I'm under-feeding them...I only feed them once a day and they should be fed twice to 3 times right?...

Common sense says, their hungry...theres no food...(bigger ones say" Lets chew on the little ones")

........right?


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you considered getting another male?


----------



## Kevin24 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jowlz said:


> Have you considered getting another male?


No i haven't? what exactly would that do? Do you think the male is beating up the girls for fun or something?...I just fed them now, they seem more relaxed than before...

two bigger females have no marks on them

two smaller ones look very beat up, not major injuries, just missing scales and areas are pale (none are floating around @ the top and such)

the smallest little girl is actually the brightest nicest looking one...

the A-hole male is perfect too.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

When I was preparing for my Saulosi, I got lucky as the person I got them from was pretty knowledgable. I was gearing up for 2m/10f. He told me that 3 males would be better. They spread the aggression around. One male would result in the male pestering the females more. Two males would result in the sub-dom male being victimized. Three males would spread the aggression out. I ended up with 3 males and 8 females and one questionable. Besides normal Mbuna behavior, I have yet to experience my Dom male attacking any one fish. He spends plenty of time chasing them all around. It's only been a short while they have been in the tank (11 days), but everything seems to be going as predicted..I know all fish are different etc...but the advice I was given seems solid. When you mentioned you had one male, I immediately thought of what he had said about one male.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

I was planning on 1-2 males and 5 females in a smaller tank. this is good to know... 
might try it anyways!


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Ehhhmmmmm, if youhave them in the 30 gallon from your tanks section, I strongly suggest getting a bigger tank! What are the dimensions of the tank you keep the saulosi in?


----------

